# F's planted tanks pics



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

One of my pet projects for the year is to take cuttings from the main buce cube and try and get a buce carpet going. I am in a bit of a low tech phase at the moment ... so not dumping loads of ferts or lights or CO2 onto any of the tanks.










I did start playing with DIY CO2 bells - well an empty bottle that has CO2 in it - not much to diy, these get filled once a day. Added a 500ml to Lucky 13 4 days ago. Can already see a change in leaf growth and color.



















Later Ferdie


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm very interested in using bells myself... I was about to drop a co2 system in a tank a few months back and started looking at a goofy setup and wondering how something so incorrect could work... Then discovered the idea of using bells and have kind of slowed down and scaled back a bit. I don't find much on them, it seems a dated practice from what I can tell but that said it seems right up in line with my goals for that tank and would allow me to tweak a couple others for it as well!
If you have any sources that are currently running some whether blogs, YouTube etc that are in the past couple years I'm super interested in learning a bit more before I start putting it together sometime down the road.
And totally keep us updated, I love the idea! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

Old school .. sure looks that way. Found some reference here http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/co2-bells.html

The numbers do not look right so I have ordered The Complete Book of Aquarium Plants to cross check the reference ... will be a few weeks before it lands in SA.

Having done most other CO2 systems, everything from DIY, ladders, 6 way splitting to multiple tanks, pre-light period, 24x7 etc .. what I like about the DIY bell .. easy to add more, not a real issue adding extra CO2, you can see the "uptake". Sure it is not the most efficient, but I am over growing weeds at speed and this is way more satisfying for me to help cultivate algae and maybe some plants ;-)

Made a CO2 wand for filling the bottles ... 









Running this on 3 tanks at the moment. Adding the smallest amount to a tank that has not seen CO2 for a long time has for me increased new leaf growth.




























Later Ferdie


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 18, 2017)

What do you use to make the wand? I am not overly familiar with co2 to begin with, all my info is from research and no personal experience. My concern with the idea is blowing anything off when filling the bells. And I hadn't been able to find anything really about what to use for it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 18, 2017)

Also, your tanks are beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

The wand is an aluminium welding rod bent to allow for the CO2 rubbing and drinking straw to hook and fill the bottles.

The first attempt was a bit clumsy...






but you get the idea.

Later Ferdie


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

50% WC and it looks like a campaign bath ...










Love seeing these guys on the glass.

Later Ferdie


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

Before doing some moss removal ..











Later Ferdie


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

I could spend way more time hunting for more moss ... esp when on looks at the after pics.










Cleaned up a bit if you compare it with the precious posts images ..



















Could have spend even more time tying to get more moss out, but I am pleased wit the results.










Later Ferdie


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

Still playing with the bells, so diameter plays a nice part if CO2 diffused into the water column.










Been slowly adding different sizes and observing the CO2 uptake ... tomorrow I will be adding a 1.5 l bottle - might end up with only that bottle on this tank.

The question was asked how many bubble in a liter ...

so did a rudimentary experiment ... now the answer will vary greatly but my avg is around the 14 bubbles per 10ml.

See






Later Ferdie


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

quick update ... all good in the buce carpet space










Happy with the development here, almost time for the heaters to come out and glass covers to be removed.










This should allow for a redo of the lights and that should reduce the algae.



















New growth










Not sure why but I just love these clay trinkets in the tank.




























Later Ferdie


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

Quick update
...
Re-scaped lucky13










did nothing for this 4ft ...










Later Ferdie


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

My last buce flower for 2018 ... will be all done next year.










Have a safe evening all.

Later Ferdie


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

@hoppycalif What was the results of your zeolite substrate experiments? Had some so decided to replace some old ADA.






Later Ferdie


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

f-fish said:


> @hoppycalif What was the results of your zeolite substrate experiments? Had some so decided to replace some old ADA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a long time ago! I wasn't pleased with it. The zeolite I had was an ugly greenish white color, and it didn't look good in the tank. There was no improvement in the plants that I could see, and as I recall it had more algae problems than I was used to. That was about 12 years ago, I think.


----------



## f-fish (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt reply.

Timing sounds about right, well this is in and it needs to stay - well for at least another 7 years ;-)

Always good to start with low / no expectations ... makes for great satisfaction. No expectation it will be anywhere as good as ADA.










This stuff is mined in South Africa ... so home "grown", gonna give it a spin - but noted the observation about algae - thanks . As for the color - I am ok with it for now, suspect just like the rocks it will darken over time.

Later Ferdie


----------



## adalah (Feb 10, 2019)

Great work, thanks for posting


----------

